# Bronze feral



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

This guy trapped in with my young birds this morning. Interesting bronze


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Amazing coloring! Looks like a falcon or something..


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

It looks like dirty and het. rec. red t-check in juvenile plumage. It will likely not be as bronze after first moult.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Beautiful! i have a stray feral that showed up with my racer flock, hes ash and red check. I think he has roller in him. hes small. sometimes a feral will end up breeding with someones stray racing pigeon.


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

nice pigeon did you keep him or let him go ?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

almost looks like a brander bronze. 
But as tmass said, probably will moult out less bronze.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Im actually keeping this one. Ive got it on meds in an isolation pen right now. Considering most of the ferals ive seen in my area all carry alot of bronze i think there is some bronzing factor at work here besides just hetero rr. Time will tell, i plan to mate it to almond.


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

thats great well done


----------

